
Cisco acquires network security startup Observable Networks - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/13/cisco-acquires-network-security-startup-observable-networks
======
davidu
Congrats to this terrific team. Excited to work with you!

~~~
bbayles
Likewise!

